# critique possible buy



## Horse Angels (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys. I was wondering about getting this horse. I would train him in barrels but not compete on. Mostly just a hop on and have fun horse. Here is a link: ******************look AT This BIG OLE Pet*************


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Nothing I can really say about that photo. He's not square, and he's on a slope, his neck is bent.... Overall I think he looks decent, maybe a bit skinny.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Over-straight in the back end, possibly sicklehocked, hard to tell.
Front legs look ok and he has a decent shoulder. Neck needs muscle.
Hard to tell about his back because of the way he is standing.
Nice hindquarters


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

From what I can see he appears sickle hocked and he has quite a high pointy withers ( may be hard to fit a saddle to) I would like to see more of a slope to his shoulder. Horses that tend to have really high withers have almost no angle to the shoulder. Definately more weight. JMO


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Considering they want to market themselves as a business, vs just a random private seller, I would expect them to be presenting a much more professional ad (ie pictures that actually give you something to see). There really isn't much to say about him based on what they are presenting - I'd likely move on. The market such as it is, you can find plenty of "hop on for fun" horse for that price that would be better suited.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to say, I'm not a fan of him :\ I would keep looking.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Horse Angles,
I actually saw this guy on Craigslist. Not too far from me.
****************************SWEET BIG OLE PET***********************
Here are some more shots guys!
I don't think he's all that bad, papers are fine, sad they say he needs more groceries... problems?
He looks cold and wet in those photos, why he's standing under himself possibly. Sounds well started for a TB.
I did see an AD that looked JUST like him a while back, could be the same horse and they were trying to sell him for $75!!! So I'd make sure this isn't the same guy and be sure you know how long they've had him.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

In the CL ad they say $800 now too.


----------



## Horse Angels (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think I might pass on this guy. I really appreciate the comments. FlyGap, thanks for seeing that! $75?? Hmm... I think I will really keep looking. Plus, I think I want a paint or QH. I just like them the best. Thanks again everybody!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Are you in NWA?
If so I can help you a little! Last year I did some MAJOR horse shopping and I've found some really good contacts.

The first is Dee at Skylight Equestrian Center.
She put some miles on my gelding in the fall and man, that lady has some horse sense! She trains LOADS of horses herself and would have some contacts, she also breeds some paints that are lovely. She is VERY down to earth, German born, with lots of dressage experience but she loves western and does team penning, WP, HUS you name it.

Enos Horse Training turns out a bunch of great horses, they have a black gelding that is just lovely.

And check out these guys:
Trail and playday Gelding
I went out and tried a 3 year old at their place (it's rough but the horses are well cared for) and they train, trail, and sell some sound nice horses.

Not sure what you want to do but if you have any questions about a horse around here I can help! I went to at least 30 different ranches/homes/farms so I can give you a heads up. Stay away from Coal Hill though, just RUN if you see an ad from there!!


----------



## Horse Angels (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. I'm in Little Rock. Just barely out of the city. I mean I can see the sign saying welcome to little rock when I'm on my porch. Lol. Coal hill? I was kinda interested in a horse from there... but I kinda got a weird feeling about them... I now know why. Oh by the way, stay away from conway. Message me privately, and I will tell you about them. I really appreciate all the thought you have put into this post!


----------

